# Fennel? Soy? Some food controveries in the Low FODMAPs diet



## Alyeska Martinez

Hey everyone,

I've got a few questions about the low FODMAP diet I'm hoping someone can answer.

1) Fennel is on the don't-eat list because it's a fructan, but it's marketed as being great for IBS because it reduces bloating and gas. What are your experiences?

2) Soy is a legume, but soy milk is on the safe list. I consume soy milk regularly, not sure if I should stop.

3) I've seen green beans on the safe and unsafe lists. I think I'm reacting to them but I'm unsure. Are they galactans?

Thanks for any responses!


----------



## Kathleen M.

1. Fennel the vegetable is what I think is not allowed. Fennel for IBS/Gas/Bloating is the SEEDS. a 1/2 cup of veggie may be a differnet thing that a teaspoon of seeds chewed or brewed into a tea even if you assumed the seeds had everything in them the veggie had, and the likely do not.

2. Soy may depend on how it is processed, and what additives there are. Most people seem to be doing almond or rice milk. If you are doing fine on the fodmap diet with the soy milk you may not need to change that. If you are not getting good results you may want to try a different milk.

3. Even if a food is on every single safe list, it may bother you, specifically. Usually green beans are safe because the beans aren't fully developed and packed with the gassy sugars, yet. Most of what you are eating is the pod.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick

@aleyska - are you using any guide to plan your FODMAP diet ? I am reading "Fast Tract Digestion IBS: Science-based Diet to Treat and Prevent IBS and SIBO without Drugs or Antibiotics" now to look for some clues. Hopefully, I will get some answers now.

Which green beans are you talking about ? I tried some and they seem to be fine for me. Don't remember having any gas though.


----------



## Alyeska Martinez

Kathleen M. said:


> 1. Fennel the vegetable is what I think is not allowed. Fennel for IBS/Gas/Bloating is the SEEDS. a 1/2 cup of veggie may be a differnet thing that a teaspoon of seeds chewed or brewed into a tea even if you assumed the seeds had everything in them the veggie had, and the likely do not.
> 
> 2. Soy may depend on how it is processed, and what additives there are. Most people seem to be doing almond or rice milk. If you are doing fine on the fodmap diet with the soy milk you may not need to change that. If you are not getting good results you may want to try a different milk.
> 
> 3. Even if a food is on every single safe list, it may bother you, specifically. Usually green beans are safe because the beans aren't fully developed and packed with the gassy sugars, yet. Most of what you are eating is the pod.


Thank you Kathleen! This is very helpful.


----------



## Alyeska Martinez

IndianRopeTrick said:


> @aleyska - are you using any guide to plan your FODMAP diet ? I am reading "Fast Tract Digestion IBS: Science-based Diet to Treat and Prevent IBS and SIBO without Drugs or Antibiotics" now to look for some clues. Hopefully, I will get some answers now.
> 
> Which green beans are you talking about ? I tried some and they seem to be fine for me. Don't remember having any gas though.


I'm really not great at the planning part. I was for a while and sort of fell off the wagon, and now I'm trying to get back. That book sounds useful, I'll have to look for it. The only green beans I know of are also called string beans.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick

Alyeska Martinez said:


> I'm really not great at the planning part. I was for a while and sort of fell off the wagon, and now I'm trying to get back. That book sounds useful, I'll have to look for it. The only green beans I know of are also called string beans.


Thanks. Thats the one I ate. Never gave me any problems.


----------

